# Smoked Garlic Infused Olive Oil



## fire it up (Mar 18, 2009)

So a few days ago when I had some meat going I figured I would try and smoke a head of garlic.  Some of it I used to make a smoked garlic fattie but the remaining 10 or so cloves I decided to infuse it with some olive oil and see how it turned out.  I wasn't going to post this thread until I realized what a good idea it was and how well it worked out.

I had thrown the garlic-top chopped off and about 1tsp olive oil drizzled on top- on for about 45 minutes (smoker was running a little cold) which normally would have cooked it a bit softer and would have been more like smoked roasted garlic, which I will try next time, but this way the garlic was soft yet firm enough to dice.


Then after it completely cooled I simply threw it in a jar with some extra virgin olive oil and let it sit in a dark place for 3 days.





After 3 days it was good but after 4 it was better, normally you would let it sit then strain the garlic out and put it into a bottle, but I'm using it on almost everything I need use oil with so it won't be around much longer.  Plus the more smokey garlic flavor the better.
The point I realized how well it actually worked was last night, I sauteed some onions in the oil and added nothing more than a can of condensed chicken soup and 1 can of water (out of milk) and normally it is just a whatever canned soup, but the addition of the oil cooked with the onions gave the entire soup a nice smokey flavor to it.


----------



## rw willy (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks great.  Love roasted garlic, really love smoked garlic.


----------



## cruizer (Mar 18, 2009)

Great idea! Got to try that. Tell us what you have in the little fatties.


----------



## bw0529 (Mar 18, 2009)

got to try some garlic with my smoke this week end, looks good and so does the fatties.
Bob


----------



## fire it up (Mar 18, 2009)

Those were actually a form of armadillo eggs.  Instead of jalapenos and cream cheese I got the great idea off of Darin  (heres his post) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sho...lo+eggs&page=2

And after I tried them the first time I was hooked.  Normally the pepper shooters have green peppers in them but when I was choosing them I grabbed a few smaller red ones hopping they would be hotter, but they weren't.
Here is my original post for that days smoke...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=74540

Thanks for the comments and the interest, and if you can find pepper shooters you should give them a try, they are excellent.


----------



## bw0529 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Fire It Up.. got to try this


----------

